# this is all new to us



## AMBER76 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi 
My partner and i are looking to start a family, what we want to do is put her eggs in me and have a unknown donor.
Has anyone else done this or is trying??
Thanks
Amber


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Amber,

Welcome to the boards. I don't know of anyone who has done this but I know several people have considered it and have even got as far as finding a clinic that would agree to do it - so I believe it is possible. I'm sure someone else will be able to tell you more, but in the first instance it might be worth ringing round all the clinics within a manageable distance to you to firstly see if they'd be willing to do this (I believe it's a matter of preference for each clinic) _and_ what their current sperm availability is. There isn't a lot of sperm available anywhere at the moment, and it'd be worth checking out what the waiting lists are likely to be.

Good luck with it!

Gina.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Amber and welcome to the boards.

Me and DP were going to do this and Care at Manchester were more than happy to do it on an egg share programme. We have ended up with a known donor and at home but Care were good whilst we were with them. There are sperm shortages though i think. There was a waiting list of a few months last year when we were looking into it all. It is definitely worth ringing round the clinics though as things vary massively between them.

Good Luck

Emma


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

HI Amber,

We had two rounds of UVF using my eggs, donor sperm and my partner's womb that unfortunately didn't work.  It was worth a shot though, because my partner had fertility problems and I would have prefered her to be carrying the baby.  It was so expensive!  I mean, it really costs and absolute fortune.  Way more than a normal IVF cycle (rather unfairly, I think).  

good luck with it!


----------



## AMBER76 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for your help so far.
We live in north Wales so i will have to see where the clinics are around hear, probably Manchester will be the nearest.


----------



## Veela (Sep 30, 2007)

We would have done this if my partner had been younger - she had a hysterectomy in her 30s so I'm the only one who can carry a child.  I'd have wanted her eggs so that the baby would have been genetically linked to her.  MFS has been good with us so far though, if you want a recommendation.  We travel across from York.


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Amber, I think it's a lovely idea - we would have considered it if my DP was slightly interested, but she's not!! Not in the carrying nor in the genetics. So, I'm happy just doing it myself!  
I have heard ,though, that the success rates with donor embryos (as that's effectively what it will be for you) are not as high. Something to do with the host being different genetics to the embie. But having said that,it does work for some people. Have a look on the donor sperm /eggs board - they might have a thread specifically for people using donor embryo's. They might give you an idea of how it goes.
Good luck! 

Cheers, Tonia
xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Amber,

If you are worried about the cost and your partner is willing to donate her eggs, Care were willing to accept us on the Egg Share scheme, this significantly redcues the costs but obviously does have signgificant ethical etc implications. My DP was going to donate her eggs anyway and still is. So it was a good option for us.

Good luck

Emma


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

And Amber, MFS have plenty of sperm!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Amber

Try the London Womens Clinic, who have clinics in Cardiff and Swansea (if that's not too far from you).  They have a long pedigree treating lesbian couples and I know will be happy to treat you, and they have the largest sperm bank in the UK so plenty of available sperm.  I've joined the team there, so forgive me for plugging them - but my partner and I conceived our two wonderful children there so I can recommend personally too!  If you do go with LWC, you can also have a legal consultation with me as part of the package  

I think they've had other lesbian couples who've done what you are proposing.  I think it's a lovely idea - gives you both a biological investment in the pregnancy.  But do think it through carefully, as it means IVF for both of you, rather than much more straightforward IUI - which is obviously much more expensive and much more gruelling.

Natalie
[email protected]
Lester Aldridge LLP solicitors


----------

